

Filepicker.io launches Alfresco, WebDAV, & FTP integrations - ananddass
https://www.filepicker.io/products/services/

======
ananddass
This is our first shot at adding enterprise content platforms. Would love to
get the community's feedback.

~~~
voltagex_
Maybe I'm a strange person, but unencrypted FTP makes me cringe. I'd much
rather add a Filepicker-specific SSH key restricted to sftp/scp.

~~~
brettcvz
That's actually a clever idea, and opens up the door to connecting to servers
directly over ssh

------
catshirt
i realize it might be slightly out of scope, and a less common use case, but
an FTP integration that worked the other way around (users can upload to a
filepicker hosted FTP and it sends a postback to my app) would be enough to
get me to subscribe. cool service.

~~~
jc4p
They actually do this via S3, user can upload a photo to Filepicker S3 and
then sends a post to your app with the URL of the image. You can then download
the image onto your own server, add text captions to it, resize it, whatever
you want, using GET parameters.

~~~
catshirt
this doesn't help the use case where i have a client who would prefer to
upload files through FTP. but, nice to see it's not out of the realm of
possibility.

------
uams
What protocol do you guys use to talk to Sharepoint?

~~~
brettcvz
We're using the ability to talk over CMIS added in Sharepoint 2010

------
jamescun
Alfresco and FTP I get, but why WebDAV? I cannot think of anything which still
uses this protocol, no service nor enterprise deployment.

~~~
ananddass
So services in the education market (like Blackboard and others)seem to depend
heavily on WebDAV for integration school systems. That's one fo the reasons
why we chose WebDAV.

------
elchief
Alfresco eh? I am debating between Liferay and Alfresco currently. Anybody got
some useful advice for me? Thanks!

